# How many vape devices do you have in rotation?



## Silver

How many vape devices do you have running at the same time?

answer the poll and feel free to give further explanation below

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

I will start

i have about 6 or 7 running at all times

three MTL tobaccoes (RDAs)
two MTL fruity menthols (RDAs)
my trusty Evod1 - mainly for out and about

each device has its flavour and is seldom changed

thats how I like it

i occasionally try out different juices but my rotation has been quite stable over the last 2 years

i need the variety of different flavours and I find the tobacco / fruity menthols balance each other out quite nicely 

I don’t like pit stops - so I tend to sweat my coils and wicks - but I vape diluted juices so they are quite light on the coil and wick

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

This is a safe place. I can answer honestly (because my wife is not on here)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Silver

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> This is a safe place. I can answer honestly (because my wife is not on here)



nice @OnePowerfulCorsa 
hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

I tend to stick to one MTL and one DL device for a day or 2. Rotate flavours when I clean and rewick.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis

Vote casted, I have 6 or 7 but then another half a dozen on the fringes that can enter the rotation (replacing one of the usual suspects) at any time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> Vote casted, I have 6 or 7 but then another half a dozen on the fringes that can enter the rotation (replacing one of the usual suspects) at any time!



good man!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

waiting to hear Skipper Mr Fisher’s response

probably something along the lines of 
only one device - but I have 13 dwarves wicked and ready to rock and roll

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

I run 5 mech squonkers, of these there are only a certain 2 which I grab when I have to go out

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

I usually have a 2x700 and a dual 18650 on the go so I don't have to change batteries all the time. My mods and tanks rotate as the mood takes me.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA

I run two in rotation - one is for work (single 21700 battery mod) or going out as this mod takes up less space in my bag or pocket.

The other is for home use, with two x 18650 batteries.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Got two going at once, usually a RDL and a MTL, but the other setups and pods are close at hand should I feel like a change. 

And then there are those 18mg 35W monsters that Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs leaves standing around, they'll get a complimentary puff and cause instant regret now and again just for kicks and giggles.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr

Always have a regulated and mech squonk one with fruits and one for deserts I usually alternate the mod with juice depending on the setup combo rda if it's single coil or dual.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I always carry 3 setups with me. 2 MTL (in case 1 fails) and 1 RDL. Everyday 1 setup gets shelved to await a pitstop and a fresh setup goes in rotation….

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

To clarify when I say 6 or 7 I mean they are in rotation frequently I don't mean I literally use 6 or 7 devices a day that will be more like 2 or 3!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I voted three because I usually have two Stratum with Dvarws on with Red Pill inside and a Boro Device also with Red Pill. I have 4 or 5 pods with different juices, and I maybe have one or two puffs a day on most of them.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Halfdaft

4 or 5 running at any given time - 2 boro mods, 2 mech squonkers and an mtl device just for the quick high nic hits

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis

It's creeping up, just took a puff so it reminded me I also always have my SX Auto on the go and since setting up the Vision RBA the Cthulhu AIO also! Although I don't class any of my Aegis mods as being in my rotation I still grab a single battery Aegis if I'm going out and it's absolutely pi**ing it down!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Akil

During the week, I carry 3 set ups. A fruity RDL, desserty RDL, and one for MTL

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

I have 3 going, all with the same flavour. Reason: It irritates me when I have to stop what I'm doing to refill the tank, so when one is finished I just grab the next one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I usually have two or three in daily use with several others that I bring in rotation from time to time to prevent them from feeling rejected. DTL

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raul Don

I have 3 devices in rotation currently:
>Uwell Valyrian MTL/DL (yep, it's old but still got coils for it )
>Horizon Falcon King (yep; old too. but STILL got coils )
>Kylin V2 (from early 2019, YES!)

ALL 3 yield great flavour!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

I voted only one since 11/12 months of the year I only use one device with one flavour, day in and day out. I am in that one month period now where I have a second one in rotation as well but still use my main one more often.

My wife runs 4 devices, two DL setups and two pods and changes flavour on the DL's every day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

I only have one device running at one time. 

At the moment its RDL squonk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

About 3 on any given day, but I try to rotate devices and tanks/RBAs/RDAs frequently, otherwise they sit in their cabinet giving me dirty looks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

...since working from home, would say 3, 

1 x tube mech with rda combo,
2 reg mods with rda and rta...
Variety cause i can LoL just so much easier from home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

I used to have several, but the pitstop time it took to clean and service and re-wick or re-coil just took the piss out of me, so over time I came down until now. I have one very reliable device and one very reliable atty with three juices that compliment each other if I use them in a certain order on the same atty. All I need. No more. This works for me and will stay like that. I am happy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

That’s interesting @zadiac 
what is the order of the three juices if I may ask?


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> That’s interesting @zadiac
> what is the order of the three juices if I may ask?



I have a very lightly flavored dessert (my own recipes) followed by Red Pill (one shot) and then a modified Good Boy. The dessert and Good Boy mod have menthol added. In that order they compliment each other and there's no yucky contrast.
I buy Good Boy and use only 30ml of it added to my own tobacco recipe. The Red Pill is also only at 15%. I don't like overpowering or strong flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

